# Charter for Family in Florida - 5 passangers



## FamilyVacation (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to take my kids on a "final" vacation before they run off to college. While we would love to go to BVI, we have air tickets to South Florida (Southwest Air). We will need sleeping area for 5 adult size people. We will also need a captain. We don't mind cooking, helping with sailing and would prefer to avoid the cost of the "all inclusive" very expensive trips but are not totally opposed to it. Best trip would be a captained cat leaving from Ft. Lauderdale traveling the Keys for a week.

Any company suggestions or other info would be appreciated.


----------



## FamilyVacation (Jan 10, 2011)

P.S. This trip will be in March


----------



## CaptHubs (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd be happy to help you out. I'm a retired US Navy Captain and my girlfriend and I run charters as capt/cook. We ran a "last hurrah" family charter in BVI in august for a couple and three teenage daughters. (complete resume and references available on request) We live in Delray Beach, FL. Send an email if you'd like to discuss further...jhubs81 "at" gmail "dot" com or call 561-628-8919.

Cheers,
Hubs


----------



## choots (Jan 20, 2011)

I just did some classes with Sailing Florida in St. Petersburg, FL. I would highly recommend them. Boats are new and well maintained.


----------

